# Premiere Elite Problem With Service (N33)



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

Posted explanation on Tivo screen: "This is a temporary problem with Tivo Service. Some options will not be available until the issue is fixed. Please try again in a few minutes"

This posting on the Tivo screen appears more often than not, and remains on the screen for hours. Effectively, this prevents Tivo from connecting on updating downloads, as well as eliminating Netflex, Hulu, Pandora etc.

Is this standard on all Premiere Elites? What is the real explanation for the loss of Tivo service? Yes, I have attempted all of the fixes, and a reset will temporarily solve the issue, but the above posting soon returns.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Walter Lambert said:


> Posted explanation on Tivo screen: "This is a temporary problem with Tivo Service. Some options will not be available until the issue is fixed. Please try again in a few minutes"
> 
> This posting on the Tivo screen appears more often than not, and remains on the screen for hours. Effectively, this prevents Tivo from connecting on updating downloads, as well as eliminating Netflex, Hulu, Pandora etc.
> 
> Is this standard on all Premiere Elites? What is the real explanation for the loss of Tivo service? Yes, I have attempted all of the fixes, and a reset will temporarily solve the issue, but the above posting soon returns.


I've never heard of that before, and I have no idea what's causing it. But if your TiVo is behind a router, make sure the router is running the latest firmware.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The only time I have seen this is when I rebooted my router and the elite temporarily lost internet.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

I saw N33 briefly after first installing my Elite a week ago. It had been years since I'd seen N33 and had a bit of panic wondering what was wrong with my new toy.

But I haven't seen it since.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Just had the "problem with service N33" message on Tivo Central for the first time (1+ years) on a Premiere XL. System updated to 14.9.2.2-01-2-748 on Dec. 16.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

JandS said:


> Just had the "problem with service N33" message on Tivo Central for the first time (1+ years) on a Premiere XL. System updated to 14.9.2.2-01-2-748 on Dec. 16.


I've noticed it a few times when my internet connection is being heavily used by other devices (i.e., I'm uploading a video to youtube at the same time).

I think the problem is related to the quality of the internet connection to the TiVo host server.

For me, the error message might pop up for a few seconds on the discovery bar and than disappear after the internet connection is established. I think it may be related to a time-out parameter in the TiVo software.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Thx, sbiller. More N33 messages, and confirmed that the Comcast internet signal was erratic at the same time (not from any overload on our usage).

Perhaps the 14.9.2.2 update changed the error message given, as previously we saw a "cannot connect" message when the Comcast internet signal went down, had never seen N33.


----------



## Smeep (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm getting this a couple of times a day now. Never happened prior to the past few weeks. No other problems with any other devices on the network. If I unplug the adapter and then force a connection it usually comes back, but obviously that's not a solution.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Smeep said:


> I'm getting this a couple of times a day now. Never happened prior to the past few weeks. No other problems with any other devices on the network. If I unplug the adapter and then force a connection it usually comes back, but obviously that's not a solution.


Smeep, are you on Comcast by any chance?


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

I made the initial post on this thread several weeks ago. My solution was simply to move the tivo n adapter to a new position away from other electronic devices and closer to the router. Since, I have had no problems with N33 messages.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

My brand new Elite was doing this last night.. It was freakin' annoying. It wasn't just displaying the error in place of the banner, but was "resetting" the menu back to the home position every few seconds.

It took me about 20 tries, but I finally got the menu set back to SD, and the problem wasn't apparent there...

So I guess this issue is only visible when you're using HDUI?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

oViTynoT said:


> My brand new Elite was doing this last night.. It was freakin' annoying. It wasn't just displaying the error in place of the banner, but was "resetting" the menu back to the home position every few seconds.
> 
> It took me about 20 tries, but I finally got the menu set back to SD, and the problem wasn't apparent there...
> 
> So I guess this issue is only visible when you're using HDUI?


Yes. The only place I have ever seen the N33 message is on the discovery bar of the HDUI. I'm 99% sure its a local network issue when it happens. My boxes are wired over gigabit e-net but occasionally I max out the upstream bandwidth. I'm paying for the lowest tier from my cable operator. Only 1 mbps of upstream bandwidth.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

We HDUI exclusively, do not record suggestions, use a wired Cat-6 connex to our internal router, have Comcast with speeds approx 45 down/12 up, fixed IP (not dynamic). Business-grade gigabit network, never any bandwidth issues, has been stable for several years.

We have had problems with our Comcast internet service over the past month, frequent less-than-1 to 2 min. connection dropouts often 6-8 in a single hour. several tickets into Comcast, almost fixed now with only occasional blips. 

Prior to 14.9.2.2 the Tivo Central error msg was "could not connect to service". After the update the only msg. we've seen is the "N33" message.

More significantly, it seems as if the Tivo does not "recover" after the N33 message nearly as quickly as prior to 14.9.2.2. Often I'm surfing on a laptop when the Comcast disconnect happens, so I click on Tivo button immediately. As an example, the laptop might connect again in 1 min. while the Tivo might continue with the error msg for 5-6 minutes or more. Forcing a connex through the Help Menu > internet connection doesn't bring it back up, while the laptop is quickly back again.


----------



## rlsny (Jun 19, 2010)

I have two premier boxes and this error has started appearing within the last couple weeks on both and frequently. We have a high end router and Cablevision boost with plenty of bandwidth. I don't believe this is a local network issue. It is annoying and has only been happening recently. Has there been a recent software update? Is Tivo having problems with their servers. This is making the whole Tivo service unusable.


----------



## Smeep (Apr 12, 2006)

JandS said:


> Smeep, are you on Comcast by any chance?


Actually I just have DSL Extreme, but it's been the exact same configuration for months, and I've never gotten the (N33) message before a couple of weeks ago, but just today it's literally been about ten times. Every time I have to unplug the N adapter, then force a connection. That's the only thing that clears it. It makes TiVo unusable, as rlsny said.

edit: oh, wait, unless you meant my actual cable company, in which case still not Comcast, it's Time Warner.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like another variation on the "TiVo servers don't work as well toward the end of the year" problem that's been going on for the past few years.

I suspect a financial cause.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Smeep said:


> Actually I just have DSL Extreme ... unless you meant my actual cable company, in which case still not Comcast, it's Time Warner.


Thx. Just wondered if there were any similarities that might indicate possible "problem" ISP services.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I had this problem 2 times last week


----------



## jswhite822 (Jan 4, 2012)

oViTynoT said:


> My brand new Elite was doing this last night.. It was freakin' annoying. It wasn't just displaying the error in place of the banner, but was "resetting" the menu back to the home position every few seconds.
> 
> It took me about 20 tries, but I finally got the menu set back to SD, and the problem wasn't apparent there...
> 
> So I guess this issue is only visible when you're using HDUI?


SDUI doesn't require an internet connection, that's why you don't get the error there.

I have noticed the same problem over the past week or so. It hasn't gone away on it's own at all. I even rebooted the Tivo to see if that would help; as others have stated it didn't. So today I unplugged my Access Point and then plugged it back up after 15 seconds and the N33 is gone and I'm now able to Connect to Tivo for program update data.


----------



## Smeep (Apr 12, 2006)

It's happening to me whenever I turn on my TiVo now. It's like it starts to connect and pull the data for the Discovery Bar and then immediately decides it can't connect. But I can see that it successfully connects at other times when I'm not using the TiVo. So, that's super helpful.


----------



## mooneb75 (Aug 5, 2008)

My Premier XL has been doing this since the latest update - occassionally I'll go a few days without seeing it, but generally a time or two a day. Today, however, it has happened 6+ times over the past 2 hours - lasting from seconds to minutes.

Nothing has changed on my network... I feel like it has to be in the SW.


----------



## Smeep (Apr 12, 2006)

Is there a way to roll back the latest update?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Walter Lambert said:


> Posted explanation on Tivo screen: "This is a temporary problem with Tivo Service. Some options will not be available until the issue is fixed. Please try again in a few minutes"
> 
> This posting on the Tivo screen appears more often than not, and remains on the screen for hours. Effectively, this prevents Tivo from connecting on updating downloads, as well as eliminating Netflex, Hulu, Pandora etc.
> 
> Is this standard on all Premiere Elites? What is the real explanation for the loss of Tivo service? Yes, I have attempted all of the fixes, and a reset will temporarily solve the issue, but the above posting soon returns.


I have seen this issue once.. it resolved when i connected to tivo... it was just after swaping hdd and I suspect its the os not speaking to the tivo head.

regards

jack


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

That would be nice.


----------



## Smeep (Apr 12, 2006)

So basically the only solution is to ditch the Premiere altogether and go back to a standard TiVo? Well done, TiVo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Smeep said:


> It's happening to me whenever I turn on my TiVo now. It's like it starts to connect and pull the data for the Discovery Bar and then immediately decides it can't connect. But I can see that it successfully connects at other times when I'm not using the TiVo. So, that's super helpful.


When you turn on your TiVo?

Are you talking about actually sticking the power plug into the wall socket?

'Cause TiVos are always on if they're plugged in (although you can put them in standby, but that's not really the same as being "off", since they'll still record stuff they're scheduled to).


----------



## Smeep (Apr 12, 2006)

unitron said:


> When you turn on your TiVo?
> 
> Are you talking about actually sticking the power plug into the wall socket?
> 
> 'Cause TiVos are always on if they're plugged in (although you can put them in standby, but that's not really the same as being "off", since they'll still record stuff they're scheduled to).


Sorry, you're right I was unclear. I meant when I access TiVo Central, which is basically as soon as I turn my television on, so I think of them as the same thing.


----------



## sepstein (Sep 26, 2002)

oViTynoT said:


> My brand new Elite was doing this last night.. It was freakin' annoying. It wasn't just displaying the error in place of the banner, but was "resetting" the menu back to the home position every few seconds.
> 
> It took me about 20 tries, but I finally got the menu set back to SD, and the problem wasn't apparent there...
> 
> So I guess this issue is only visible when you're using HDUI?


Similar problem, but the HDUI freezes when trying to select a show in My Shows. More than annoying - my kids are turning on the TiVo which is showing some (ahem) inappropriate preview content for them which we cannot switch away from.

I might just go back to SDUI until they fix this.


----------

